# Hello, I'm new here



## belladonna (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi
I was just diagnosed a week ago (Friday, 13th to be precise!) and I am still trying to come to terms with it all.  My husband is also Type 2 and has been for some years, and he has been a great support to me this week.  But I have found the reaction of close friends to be a bit upsetting.  I am still feeling emotional, I know, but I had expected more support from them.  Although my hubby and I can be understanding towards each other, I feel I need to talk about it to others as well.  I hope I can contribute to this forum.  thanks for listening.


----------



## StephenM (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome! I am Type I but there are lots of Type IIs here who can give you advice and support. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## belladonna (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, Stephen.  I think this site will be very helpful and supportive.  I have been browsing some of the posts and am interested in the recipes section too.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi belladonna, welcome to the forum  It's good to hear that you have the support of your husband but it's a shame your friends aren't more understanding. There is, unfortunately, a lot of misunderstanding about diabetes and what causes it, so many people have misguided views about whether it is something that can be avoided if only you had looked after yourself better. Don't let this stop you from educating them though!

Are you on any medication for your diabetes? I would suggest reading  Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - all excellent resources to get you started off on the right track to understanding and managing your diabetes well  There are loads of really friendly, helpful and experienced people here who will try their best to answer any questions you may have, so please don;t be afraid to ask anything - nothing is considered 'silly' here! 

Hope to hear more from you soon!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums belladonna


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2012)

Belladonna hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## margie (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum BellaDonna. You are bound to be a bit emotional right now - it will in part be the shock of diagnosis, and the distress that you felt in reaching out to your friends and finding that they are not supportive.

Have a look at this page

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Diabetes-Week/Diabetes-Week-2010/Diabetes-myths/

there are some links at the bottom about common diabetes myths - maybe you could share them with your friends (particularly if they are making comments that fall into the categories listed)


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## belladonna (Jan 24, 2012)

*thank you*

Thank you all for the welcome to the forum.  I went to the Docs for a checkup for under active thyroid which I have had for 2 years, and she took blood tests.  I was phoned up by local infirmary and told to go straight to A & E as sugar was very high.  I spent 5 hours in hospital getting tests, etc and was put straight on Metformin and Glicazide.  I am interested to know how common it is to have thyroid problems and diabetes as well.  I also have a dry skin problem and have had asthma since my teens.  I am on Seretide inhaler and Singulaire.


----------



## macast (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome to the forum.  takes a while to come to terms with this..... but just take one day at a time


----------



## Medusa (Jan 24, 2012)

hi and welcome
i had some odd reactions when i was diagnosed too (i'm type one) someone said oh diabetes thats nothing, now i don't complain about being diabetic, my brother been type one for years before i was diagnosed, but that comment really upset me at the time, so i know a bit about how you feel, it is a lot to take in type one or type two, i've not been on this forum very long although i was diagnosed 12 years ago now and i find it good for getting hints and tips and just for knowing there are others who experience same stuff as me.


----------



## slipper (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi belladonna, its always a hard period just after diagnosis. i am about 6 months in now and still have problems but generally it all comes together both practical and emotionally as each day passes. 

As mentioned, just take each day as it comes, try and learn a little and when your ready, tackle the diabetes and do what needs to be done.

Friends reactions can often be one of doubts as to what to say in case they upset us, although my best friend did infact make a very tasteless joke about it and I was greatly offended. Now I take little notice as I realise most know little about diabetes.

Good luck, its a very positive support to have the experience of your husband, so keep smiling and ask away on here for additional support and anything you want to know.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 24, 2012)

_Hi Belladonna,

Welcome aboard you have come to a really supportive place with great advice from experts by experience

Hugs to you_


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2012)

It's exceedingly common for anyone with an auto-immune condition - diabetes, hypothyroid, certain forms of rheumatoid arthritis, blah blah - to get another or others to go with what we've already got.  It's nowt we did - it's because our immune system is compromised.  

And it just goes to prove that - even if you (or I) were actually morbidly obese or emaciatedly thin - that's got bog all to do with why you - or I ! - got diabetes!

So put that in yer pipe and smoke it, dear friends ......


----------



## belladonna (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for all your helpful comments, especially trophy wench.  I did know about the auto-immune bit but just didn't know how common it was.  I realise that most people just don't understand that its a life changing disease, but it still hurts when close friends make insensitive remarks.  My best friend's husband had a stroke 3 years ago and I was very supportive to them both as we have been friends for nearly 50 years.  He made a really good recovery by the way.  After the initial shock, she was very dismissive and just said I would soon get used to it and my feeling hungry was just in my head,  My other friend went on and on about my diet and what I would and would not be able to eat.  Not helpful, as I started adjusting my diet on Day One and have been hungry every day and as a result I have got my levels down from 23 on diagnosis to mainly 5-6 now.  I have even had 4's as well.  Thankfully my husband and daughter have been very supportive, so I know I have them "in my corner".  I just get so depressed that I will have to monitor everything I eat from now on.  Thanks for listening.


----------

